# Bird won't leave new/larger cage.



## Carolrose (Sep 11, 2014)

BACKSTORY: I took in my cousin's husband's 16 year old bird which he had since he was 14. His name is "Bird". I've had him for a little over two months now. Bird wasn't very friendly, which was to be expected. He was never taught to step up and I was told he "doesn't like hands". He did a lot of scared yelling if you made him uncomfortable. 

In a matter of 3 or 4 weeks, I had Bird getting used to eating from my hands/fingers, he just began to step up onto my arm/a perch/finger

A couple of weeks ago, Bird got really sick. Took him to the vet. He was being puffy and sleepy, hanging out around the bottom of his cage. The vet gave him less than three days. Well, I kept him warm and made sure he had access to food and water. He got better. Since then, he's gotten better still. On and off, he seems under the weather, but he is 16, and in general, he's doing alright, I guess. 

PRESENT DAY: So, the cage that Bird had was way too small, 15x15. A week and a half ago, I got him a lovely new cage that is 22x24x60. He went right in. Didn't have any problem for the first couple of days. After a couple of days went by, he stopped coming out. I think he was feeling sick again, so I kept him warm and covered, etc. Then he seemed better. 

Now he seems fine but he still won't come out! In the last week, I think he's come out once. He whistles, and paces and acts like he wants out, but even with leaving the door open for most of the day, he doesn't even attempt to come out. And he's acting really weird and skiddish again about people. He won't let me hand him his treats anymore. Is it too spacious? Why? 

Tomorrow I'm going to put his old, small cage next his new one. Maybe he'll want to go back to something familiar?

Thanks!


----------



## tielwoman (Oct 4, 2014)

I think you are doing a great job with him. And he is doing well to get on your hand so quickly. I hope he can remain healthy. With regard to your question, it sounds like he has been through quite an ordeal in a short period of time. He has changed owners, learned new behaviours, got a new cage after 16yrs and then he has been sick and visited the vet all of which are likely to have caused some anxiety for him. I suspect that its not because the cage is too spacious, but rather that everything has got too much for him so he is anxious in general and fearful of coming out. His relationship with you was only in the beginning stages when he got ill and the illness may have put him back a few steps in terms of building trust. If you are sure there's nothing physical wrong with him at the moment then probably its just a case of rebuilding trust ie giving him choices, avoiding creating negative associations with being out of the cage or with you ie not pushing him and giving him positive attention. If he wants to get back in the old cage let him, but if he doesnt thats ok to. However, that said you can't always be sure so I would be looking out for any signs of physical illness too. I hope that helps a bit.


----------

